# Coating Mistakes / Applications



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

I was anticipating using the HD Mar. " the one coat guarantee ". 

So I bought 1 gallon semi for a kitchen hoping to cover in one coat ( white over light almond ).

2 problems: 
a: I carried a roller (PwDove 10ml) that I was using for the walls which are :white I300 HD eggshell: and used it for the application of HD Mar Semi Ultra white base. I'm not exactly sure but after cutting a 40 sq ft wall in the kitchen I started to roll out the semi and it totally tacked up at half way.. left huge alligator skin on the wall. It was a solo day and I shut it down for the kitchen. cleaned my nap and did some trim while I cooled down. I think the eggshell low grade got in the way of smooth application with the semi. 
b: I bought off the shelf and had it shaken (always) but I didn't pay attention to the guarantee which says " one coat when using the colour tints " OK! I said to myself I'll always add some tint to " off the shelf " BUT this time I didn't - what a MISTAKE!!! it does NOT cover in one coat OFF the shelf... so anyone buying HD Mar. should add colour tint to it in order to at least take advantage of a refund if NOT covered in one coat!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

JP still around? He'll have an in depth chart/graph, with full time estimates, and evaluations...you need him.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SunHouseProperties said:


> I was anticipating using the HD Mar. " the one coat guarantee ".
> 
> So I bought 1 gallon semi for a kitchen hoping to cover in one coat ( white over light almond ).
> 
> ...


I have never heard of HD Mar.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I have never heard of HD Mar.


Sure you have. Marquee from Home Depot.


----------

